# How to dispose of dead rats



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I am having a problem with outside rats and hired a company to set up rodent bait stations.

Now I have a dead rat by the fence. With hundreds of flies buzzing around, smells terrible.

What is the proper way to dispose of it?

Is it OK to just spray some bleach or bug sprays over the dead body to drive away the flies, then put on latex gloves and pick it up and put it into a trash bag? Or are there special precautions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just put on those gloves and stick them in a plastic bag and seal it up.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Variety of methods:

1. Put it in the plastic bag as suggested above and throw it in the trash.
2. Bury it. Covered with at least 2 inches of packed soil on top so any maggots, when they develop into (more) flies, perish underground rather than surface and become pesky.
3. Incinerate it, with the help of charcoal or dry wood (not pressure treated, not painted, not processed like plywood or MDF).


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Put your hand inside a plastic grocery bag, pick up the rat, turn the bag inside out, tie a knot in it, do your best Cagney impression saying "you dirty rat" and drop it into the garbage bin.


----------

